# Psl ratings for the pictures...??



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

Ratings...


----------



## bolgin (Feb 15, 2019)

high t ogre

also you already have got a rating thread, why did you open a new one?


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

Like average wherever youre from. Stop manking new rate threads


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 15, 2019)

You are very hard to rate because you look very unique. But your atleast decent looking. High t and good width are also positive atributes it seems


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

bolgin said:


> high t ogre
> 
> also you already have got a rating thread, why did you open a new one?





HorseFace said:


> You are very hard to rate because you look very unique. But your atleast decent looking. High t and good width are also positive atributes it seems


Hard to rate ???and whats unique???


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 15, 2019)

sony pix pe kya dekh rahe ho bhai


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 15, 2019)

your T level do mog me hard


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> sony pix pe kya dekh rahe ho bhai


Sab tv chal rahi hai bhai


SeiGun said:


> your T level do mog me hard[/QUOTEis t level the sign of good facial structure





bolgin said:


> high t ogre
> 
> also you already have got a rating thread, why did you open a new one?


 whats ogre???


----------



## Kenma (Feb 15, 2019)

1.5/10, downgraded from 3/10 due to curry penalty
You will ascend if you use tinted lip balm


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

Kenma said:


> 1.5/10, downgraded from 3/10 due to curry penalty
> You will ascend if you use tinted lip balm
> View attachment 20881





Kenma said:


> 1.5/10, downgraded from 3/10 due to curry penalty
> You will ascend if you use tinted lip balm
> View attachment 20881


Ascend to 7


Pex1992 said:


> Ascend to 7


Dont u think ur rating is too low


----------



## Kenma (Feb 15, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Ascend to 7
> 
> Dont u think ur rating is too low


 





























 No


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

I


Kenma said:


> No


 what r ur ratings for ur morph and that ....hairstyle wont work coz i have curly wavy hairs


----------



## Kenma (Feb 15, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I
> 
> what r ur ratings for ur morph and that ....hairstyle wont work coz i have curly wavy hairs


Ok here

You're a solid 7/10 now


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Ok here
> 
> You're a solid 7/10 now
> 
> View attachment 20884


do u think its funny i am not into jokes that much ....u just morphing around everyone ...with ur shitty appp..morph urself and post here ...or u r already morphed


----------



## Kenma (Feb 15, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> do u think its funny i am not into jokes that much ....u just morphing around everyone ...with ur shitty appp..morph urself and post here ...or u r already morphed



You asked for a rating 
I gave you mine
No matter how many times you ask
It's still going to be the same
If you want somebody to say that you really are at least 7/10
Go to reddit


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

Kenma said:


> You asked for a rating
> I gave you mine
> No matter how many times you ask
> It's still going to be the same
> ...


I never said i want 7 i am saying u r not being honest and mean to indians do u think i am just 1.5 ...do u know what 1.5 is


Pex1992 said:


> I never said i want 7 i am saying u r not being honest and mean to indians do u think i am just 1.5 ...do u know what 1.5 is


it comes in the category of ugly no offense to any one ...btw


----------



## Kenma (Feb 15, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I never said i want 7 i am saying u r not being honest and mean to indians do u think i am just 1.5 ...do u know what 1.5 is




I'm rating you in the perspective of a Westerner living in the West
I'm rating you based on MY point of view in relation to what my personal life and environment is
Just accept it that you're not the Rate you think you are in other people's minds


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

Kenma said:


> I'm rating you in the perspective of a Westerner living in the West
> I'm rating you based on MY point of view in relation to what my personal life and environment is
> Just accept it that you're not the Rate you think you are in other people's minds


ok just point out what bad features i have beside my nose and a bit asymmetry at the masseters...a strong jawline and a big chin automatically makes u 6 no matter what ur race is ...with the rest of the features not recessed and i have good eye area + colour
My


Pex1992 said:


> ok just point out what bad features i have beside my nose and a bit asymmetry at the masseters...a strong jawline and a big chin automatically makes u 6 no matter what ur race is ...with the rest of the features not recessed and i have good eye area + colour


 Cheek bones arevhugh though not so defined i have midface ration in the range 0.9_1


Pex1992 said:


> ok just point out what bad features i have beside my nose and a bit asymmetry at the masseters...a strong jawline and a big chin automatically makes u 6 no matter what ur race is ...with the rest of the features not recessed and i have good eye area + colour
> My
> 
> Cheek bones are high though not so defined i have midface ratio in the range 0.9_1


----------



## Absi (Feb 15, 2019)

2.5 / 3


----------



## Fallen Chad (Feb 15, 2019)

you are 0.5 to 1 i guess


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> You are very hard to rate because you look very unique. But your atleast decent looking. High t and good width are also positive atributes it seems


I have a little anteface so thatsy it may look unique


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice eye color but the rest is just meh.


----------



## Phad (Feb 15, 2019)

Allah Hafiz


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 15, 2019)

honest rating, these autists don't know shit, you look like your own race's jock, im sure alot of girls dig your type, jfl at "ratings" in general
you would probably kill most guys in here bare handed in a fight, you look dom and masculine, jfl at taking what these incels say serious,


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> honest rating, these autists don't know shit, you look like your own race's jock, im sure alot of girls dig your type, jfl at "ratings" in general


Yea I stopped rating ppl tbh it’s pretty useless, you’re either ugly, average/nothing special, or gl/pleasing to look at, ratings are pretty retarded there’s a million things to take into consideration esp in motion. Also phenotype is very important


----------



## Phad (Feb 15, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> honest rating, these autists don't know shit, you look like your own race's jock, im sure alot of girls dig your type, jfl at "ratings" in general


the village girls might. City girls in India are just like the ones in America.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> honest rating, these autists don't know shit, you look like your own race's jock, im sure alot of girls dig your type, jfl at "ratings" in general



This tbh some sluts love high T ogres, and he’s definitely high T, even if he lacks harmony he still looks masculine


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 15, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> honest rating, these autists don't know shit, you look like your own race's jock, im sure alot of girls dig your type, jfl at "ratings" in general
> you would probably kill most guys in here bare handed in a fight, you look dom and masculine, jfl at taking what these incels say serious,


Yeah. I think he is a 4/10 in his country. So, he prob is 2/10 in United States. I see curry guys that look similar to him in real life. They are either always alone, with their old parents, or with an ugly curry girlfriend/wife. @Kenma is pretty accurate.


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 15, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Yeah. I think he is a 4/10 in his country. So, he prob is 2/10 in United States. I see curry guys that look similar to him in real life. They are either always alone, with their old parents, or with an ugly curry girlfriend/wife. @Kenma is pretty accurate.


how tf is he 4/10 in india lol, have you never seen one?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 15, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> how tf is he 4/10 in india lol, have you never seen one?


4/10 irl is below avg. I believe he is so.

These indians are like 3/10 and 2/10 respectively. Even if they have some decent features they are dark and look ugly.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

Phad said:


> the village girls might. City girls in India are just like the ones in America.


nope i live in a metro city only and i have seen many girls had orgasm just by looking at me i swear i had seen many girls in my clg sucking their lips with their tongue looking at me first i didnt know y they did that then i googled and foumd that when they want to fuck aomeone they do that even in trains and metres most of the girls hit on me ...i am not lying ...many people say around me i have very unique features even my mother's brother wife was not able to control herself when she was sitting behind me on a bike she put her hands near my d**k i had to movr myself then ...i have seen many guys just dont talk to me coz of the jealousy i have seen in their eyes and many girls getting nervous around me...even the teachers used to hit on me ...
Wh


dogtown said:


> This tbh some sluts love high T ogres, and he’s definitely high T, even if he lacks harmony he still looks masculine


Whats ogre???


Phad said:


> the village girls might. City girls in India are just like the ones in America.


I mog most of the guys here and still havent seen good looking guy than me yet.. May be on par with me ...


Pex1992 said:


> nope i live in a metro city only and i have seen many girls had orgasm just by looking at me i swear i had seen many girls in my clg sucking their lips with their tongue looking at me first i didnt know y they did that then i googled and foumd that when they want to fuck aomeone they do that even in trains and metres most of the girls hit on me ...i am not lying ...many people say around me i have very unique features even my mother's brother wife was not able to control herself when she was sitting behind me on a bike she put her hands near my d**k i had to movr myself then ...i have seen many guys just dont talk to me coz of the jealousy i have seen in their eyes and many girls getting nervous around me...even the teachers used to hit on me ...
> Wh
> 
> Whats ogre???
> ...





future chadlite said:


> honest rating, these autists don't know shit, you look like your own race's jock, im sure alot of girls dig your type, jfl at "ratings" in general
> you would probably kill most guys in here bare handed in a fight, you look dom and masculine, jfl at taking what these incels say serious,


yup i think so ..on lookism site i got 6-7 ratings with many giving advice to ascend with a good haircut


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> nope i live in a metro city only and i have seen many girls had orgasm just by looking at me i swear i had seen many girls in my clg sucking their lips with their tongue looking at me first i didnt know y they did that then i googled and foumd that when they want to fuck aomeone they do that even in trains and metres most of the girls hit on me ...i am not lying ...many people say around me i have very unique features even my mother's brother wife was not able to control herself when she was sitting behind me on a bike she put her hands near my d**k i had to movr myself then ...i have seen many guys just dont talk to me coz of the jealousy i have seen in their eyes and many girls getting nervous around me...even the teachers used to hit on me ...
> Wh
> 
> Whats ogre???
> ...


Is this arcbrah larping?? We have the new narcy mog machine everyone!! But you do have good eye color which is very important esp in India where every1 has shit eyes


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> This tbh some sluts love high T ogres, and he’s definitely high T, even if he lacks harmony he still looks masculine


I dont think mate i lack harmony ...all just say i just have good eyes but i have also a good chin and jawline and brow ridge with good forehead and a tall face ....dont know about mouth area though
amd


Coping said:


> Is this arcbrah larping?? We have the new narcy mog machine everyone!! But you do have good eye color which is very important esp in India where every1 has shit eyes


 and jawline and chin and cheekbones with midface ratio 0.9-1


Pex1992 said:


> I dont think mate i lack harmony ...all just say i just have good eyes but i have also a good chin and jawline and brow ridge with good forehead and a tall face ....dont know about mouth area though
> amd
> and jawline and chin and cheekbones with midface ratio 0.9-1


Not just colour but good browridge to i have deep set eyes
Nlt


TRUE_CEL said:


> Nice eye color but the rest is just meh.


Just eye colour there are many other things ...


TRUE_CEL said:


> Nice eye color but the rest is just meh.


Even david gandy is too high Tmasculine
And


Pex1992 said:


> I dont think mate i lack harmony ...all just say i just have good eyes but i have also a good chin and jawline and brow ridge with good forehead and a tall face ....dont know about mouth area though
> amd
> and jawline and chin and cheekbones with midface ratio 0.9-1
> 
> ...


And when i posted his pictures on one webaite where girls share their opinion mostly americans and from uk all girls just said he is good looking but not very much only his eyes are divine ...some though he is too intimidating


----------



## shibo (Feb 15, 2019)

I love u your the next arcbrah


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 15, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> many girls had orgasm just by looking at me


----------



## shibo (Feb 15, 2019)

@Nibba going to tag nibba so he doesnt miss this


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 15, 2019)

Edit :by orgasm i meant most of them would look at me and had that expression...u dint need to


SeiGun said:


>


By orgasm i meant most of them when looking at me... had that sluty expression ..i am not lying and not being narcisstic ...here ....m not saying they staryed masturbating


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea I stopped rating ppl tbh it’s pretty useless, you’re either ugly, average/nothing special, or gl/pleasing to look at, ratings are pretty retarded there’s a million things to take into consideration esp in motion. Also phenotype is very important


And what am i of the three ....???


----------



## Coping (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> And what am i of the three ....???


I would say average to maybe pleasing to look at cuz of ur eyes esp in motion, can you post a video of yourself in motion? That’s the best way to tell


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 16, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> 4/10 irl is below avg. I believe he is so.
> 
> These indians are like 3/10 and 2/10 respectively. Even if they have some decent features they are dark and look ugly.
> View attachment 20975
> View attachment 20976


the difference between these guys and OP is astronomical


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Coping said:


> I would say average to maybe pleasing to look at cuz of ur eyes esp in motion, can you post a video of yourself in motion? That’s the best way to tell


Okkk i will...


shitskincurry said:


> the difference between these guys and OP is astronomical


Difference in what mate??


Coping said:


> I would say average to maybe pleasing to look at cuz of ur eyes esp in motion, can you post a video of yourself in motion? That’s the best way to tell


What are not so good features aka flaws ??


Pex1992 said:


> Okkk i will...
> 
> Difference in what mate??
> 
> What are not so good features aka flaws ??


 ..that disturbs harmony


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Ratings...


5/10 PSL


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> the difference between these guys and OP is astronomical


Oh i got that


shitskincurry said:


> the difference between these guys and OP is astronomical


Yup its very huge with no offense


----------



## Absi (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Edit :by orgasm i meant most of them would look at me and had that expression...u dint need to
> 
> By orgasm i meant most of them when looking at me... had that sluty expression ..i am not lying and not being narcisstic ...here ....m not saying they staryed masturbating


Bro if girls really looked at you with that 'Sluty Expression" you wouldn't even be here in that forum


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Oh i got that
> 
> Yup its very huge with no offense


why are you so worried about your looks? you live in india, you won't have a problem getting women.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Absi said:


> Bro if girls really looked at you with that 'Sluty Expression" you wouldn't even be here in that forum


Nope i have also certain flaws so wanted to know them i know already i am decent looking...and get the ratings ...and in free time i come over here to get help .and knkw more about aesthetics and improve like i started mewing from lookism site only ...i liked the squinting stuff so i learn many things over here ..i wont get anything to lie here ....as u r saying


Pex1992 said:


> Nope i have also certain flaws so wanted to know them i know already i am decent looking...and get the ratings ...and in free time i come over here to help ...i wont get anything to lie here ....





Jass9770 said:


> why are you so worried about your looks? you live in india, you won't have a problem getting women.


Are u indian???


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Nope i have also certain flaws so wanted to know them i know already i am decent looking...and get the ratings ...and in free time i come over here to get help .and knkw more about aesthetics and improve like i started mewing from lookism site only ...i liked the squinting stuff so i learn many things over here ..i wont get anything to lie here ....as u r saying
> 
> 
> Are u indian???


Yeah


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 16, 2019)

how old are you bhai?


Jass9770 said:


> Yeah


living here?


----------



## Absi (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Nope i have also certain flaws so wanted to know them i know already i am decent looking...and get the ratings ...and in free time i come over here to help ...i wont get anything to lie here ....


I mean bro if Girls really swoon over you and gives you hints then you don't need to get rates from some autists here
You are at least a Chadlite in India if girls Really gives you hints, you should leave this forum and go slay


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> how old are you bhai?
> 
> living here?


yeah but moving out soon.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 16, 2019)

above average for indians.
probably same for the west 

huge wide chin + wide tall face. low trust eye area
main flaws are your asymmetry, long midface and shit hairline.

i bet you look better irl than in pictures.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 16, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> the difference between these guys and OP is astronomical


Thats why I don't go to the rating section.
It is pure autism spergfest.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Absi said:


> I mean bro if Girls really swoon over you and gives you hints then you don't need to get rates from some autists here
> You are at least a Chadlite in India if girls Really gives you hints, you should leave this forum and go slay


i know u nothing about indian culture girls here have very narrow kinda mentality very few mega cities girls are open minded...here arrange marriage works rather than love marriages...where the parents set the meeting and even when love marriages happen the couple has to run away from home and marry and many times resuts in divorce love marriages happen most of the time when both are from diff castes lol....


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i know u nothing about indian culture girls here have very narrow kinda mentality very few mega cities girls are open minded...here arrange marriage works rather than love marriages...where the parents set the meeting and even when love marriages happen the couple has to run away from home and marry and many times resuts in divorce love marriages happen most of the time when both are from diff castes lol....


which state are you from and your ethnic group?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i know u nothing about indian culture girls here have very narrow kinda mentality very few mega cities girls are open minded...here arrange marriage works rather than love marriages...where the parents set the meeting and even when love marriages happen the couple has to run away from home and marry and many times resuts in divorce love marriages happen most of the time when both are from diff castes lol....


I had slayed few girls ....and had been in relationship with many but most would feel uncomfortable for the slaying stuff
I


Jass9770 said:


> which state are you from and your ethnic group?


Gujarat ....m sindhi


FaceandHFD said:


> above average for indians.
> probably same for the west
> 
> huge wide chin + wide tall face. low trust eye area
> ...





FaceandHFD said:


> above average for indians.
> probably same for the west
> 
> huge wide chin + wide tall face. low trust eye area
> ...





shitskincurry said:


> how old are you bhai?
> 
> living here?


24


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 16, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> the difference between these guys and OP is astronomical


would take those comments with a grain of salt. they just tend to underrate others because
a. they project their own delusions and insecurities onto others
OR
b. they wanna feel better about themselves


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> would take those comments with a grain of salt. they just tend to underrate themselves because
> a. they project their own delusions and insecurities onto others
> OR
> b. they wanna feel better about themselves


Many guys are genuine over here and knowledgable like face and hfd guy who can pick good and bad stuffs quickly without judging from the race ...i appreciate that


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 16, 2019)

@Nibba


----------



## Coping (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Okkk i will...
> 
> Difference in what mate??
> 
> ...


Your main flaw is your eyes being a bit close together, if they were a bit further apart it would look better, but it’s not a big deal since you have a good midface length and fwhr, other than that philtrum could be a bit shorter but again not a big deal, and grow your hair longer on top. For a curry you’re def above average and you look high t so you can slay easily there, what’s you’re height?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

5


Coping said:


> Your main flaw is your eyes being a bit close together, if they were a bit further apart it would look better, but it’s not a big deal since you have a good midface length and fwhr, other than that philtrum could be a bit shorter but again not a big deal, and grow your hair longer on top. For a curry you’re def above average and you look high t so you can slay easily there, what’s you’re height?


5:11


----------



## Coping (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> 5
> 
> 5:11


Thats a good height you shouldn’t have issues tbh dick size?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Coping said:


> Your main flaw is your eyes being a bit close together, if they were a bit further apart it would look better, but it’s not a big deal since you have a good midface length and fwhr, other than that philtrum could be a bit shorter but again not a big deal, and grow your hair longer on top. For a curry you’re def above average and you look high t so you can slay easily there, what’s you’re height?


Thisssss ....5:11 ...actually i just wanted to find this only...but dont know y everyone saying bad about harmony ...its just people say only good feature is ur eye colour ....i want to say put my eyes on aguy who is just below average and lets see how he suddenly ascends


Coping said:


> Thats a good height you shouldn’t have issues tbh dick size?


What can i do to ascend and improve my aesthetics ...to look more good...


----------



## theropeking (Feb 16, 2019)

You could pass as Spanish or Italian sicilian IF you aren't lnguistically too curry-sounding.


----------



## Coping (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Thisssss ....5:11 ...actually i just wanted to find this only...but dont know y everyone saying bad about harmony ...its just people say only good feature is ur eye colour ....i want to say put my eyes on aguy who is just below average and lets see how he suddenly ascends
> 
> What can i do to ascend and improve my aesthetics ...to look more good...


They’re coping, you have good jaw width, good chin, good midface length, forehead and nose looks decent as well, can’t really see your zygos from front. Grow your hair longer on top that’s the best thing to do you’re good to go otherwise don’t touch anything, you have decent height maybe get tattoos and thugmax as well since you look masculine


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Thisssss ....5:11 ...actually i just wanted to find this only...but dont know y everyone saying bad about harmony ...its just people say only good feature is ur eye colour ....i want to say put my eyes on aguy who is just below average and lets see how he suddenly ascends
> 
> What can i do to ascend and improve my aesthetics ...to look more good...





Coping said:


> They’re coping, you have good jaw width, good chin, good midface length, forehead and nose looks decent as well, can’t really see your zygos from front. Grow your hair longer on top that’s the best thing to do you’re good to go otherwise don’t touch anything, you have decent height maybe get tattoos and thugmax as well since you look masculine


My zygos are high but not projected much ...just the zygos brad pitt has ...face is little bloated ..so they are not seen ..but left side looks attractive and dominating than the right side which looks beta and little feminine..the side where i have a scar mark


theropeking said:


> You could pass as Spanish or Italian sicilian IF you aren't lnguistically too curry-sounding.


Hmmm...but i can speak decent english which is understandable


----------



## theropeking (Feb 16, 2019)

You're a shame for this forum. Why arent u banned yet for your low iq ratings.

Jfl @ thinking he is a 3/10 without taking his phenotype into consideration.


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 16, 2019)

theropeking said:


> You could pass as Spanish or Italian sicilian IF you aren't lnguistically too curry-sounding.



No, he can't


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

theropeking said:


> You're a shame for this forum. Why arent u banned yet for your low iq ratings.
> 
> Jfl @ thinking he is a 3/10 without taking his phenotype into consideration.





theropeking said:


> You're a shame for this forum. Why arent u banned yet for your low iq ratings.
> 
> Jfl @ thinking he is a 3/10 without taking his phenotype into consideration.


Haha ya man


----------



## Coping (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> My zygos are high but not projected much ...just the zygos brad pitt has ...face is little bloated ..so they are not seen ..but left side looks attractive and dominating than the right side which looks beta and little feminine..the side where i have a scar mark
> 
> Hmmm...but i can speak decent english which is understandable


Not a problem in motion that shit will barly be noticeable, symmetry is overrated as fuck you will never notice it on someone in person unless it’s severe it’s all about proportions and features


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

W


Coping said:


> Not a problem in motion that shit will barly be noticeable, symmetry is overrated as fuck you will never notice it on someone in person unless it’s severe it’s all about proportions and features


What are the psl ratings and what can i improve to be more gl in aesthetics ???


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

Stop posting your pics bro
You're a 3 rn


----------



## shibo (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Stop posting your pics bro
> You're a 3 rn


No hes not girls orgasm when they see him


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Ratings...



Get bigger eyes and you will be slayer/10


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

shibo said:


> No hes not girls orgasm when they see him








Don't think I've ever cage to this hard before


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 21252
> 
> Don't think I've ever cage to this hard before


bro not just girls even im orgasming rn


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> bro not just girls even im orgasming rn


I camed n shartedd


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I camed n shartedd


pissening shittening cummening


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> pissening shittening cummening


200 iq


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2019)

theropeking said:


> You're a shame for this forum. Why arent u banned yet for your low iq ratings.
> 
> Jfl @ thinking he is a 3/10 without taking his phenotype into consideration.


Sounds like you orgasmed by just looking at him.


Pex1992 said:


> Just eye colour there are many other things ...


Yes, your eye color is the only thing that is actually good. The rest aren't impressive stand-alone features. You have a broad jaw, but it's round. Maybe cut bodyfat percentage.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> honest rating, these autists don't know shit, you look like your own race's jock, im sure alot of girls dig your type, jfl at "ratings" in general
> you would probably kill most guys in here bare handed in a fight, you look dom and masculine, jfl at taking what these incels say serious,


T


DarknLost said:


> Get bigger eyes and you will be slayer/10


how to have bigger eyes now???


TRUE_CEL said:


> Sounds like you orgasmed by just looking at him.
> 
> Yes, your eye color is the only thing that is actually good. The rest aren't impressive stand-alone features. You have a broad jaw, but it's round. Maybe cut bodyfat percentage.


Chin eye area browbone and cheekbones...even many models have round jawlines..not sharp jawlines like opry gandy chris hemsworth they have round jawlines...


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 16, 2019)

Kenma said:


> I'm rating you in the perspective of a Westerner living in the West
> I'm rating you based on MY point of view in relation to what my personal life and environment is
> Just accept it that you're not the Rate you think you are in other people's minds


shut up stop coping, ik indians in above avg looks who all outslay you in the west-

@Pex1992 You look good man, just clean up your hairstyle and beard, psl 5 imo, psl 6 after you do that maybe.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Stop posting your pics bro
> You're a 3 rn


You must be joking man to give me just 3...Nd i dont give a damn to ur ratings and you dont need to worry to give me ratings...i know m decent looking


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 16, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> 4/10 irl is below avg. I believe he is so.
> 
> These indians are like 3/10 and 2/10 respectively. Even if they have some decent features they are dark and look ugly.
> View attachment 20975
> View attachment 20976


Wtf, maybe you think they're ugly because they're dark sfcel.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> shut up stop coping, ik indians in above avg looks who all outslay you in the west-
> 
> @Pex1992 You look good man, just clean up your hairstyle and beard, psl 5 imo, psl 6 after you do that maybe.


Maybe he is not able to handle this ...they think that we are nothing in looks in comparisson to them ....sitting in front of a desktop and giving a curry penalty...jaise uske baap ka raaz ho


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> You must be joking man to give me just 3...Nd i dont give a damn to ur ratings and you dont need to worry to give me ratings...i know m decent looking


they're doing this because you're so defensive about your ratings. These ratings are autistic anyways as others have said before.

hgih t ogre means you aren't pretty but you're masculine which isn't necessarily bad (obviously you want to be both tho), just gymcel (and like i said before fix up your hair/grooming) and you should be good


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Wtf, maybe you think they're ugly because they're dark sfcel.


Not all indians are dark i have golden brown colour ....maybe indians are diversed they dont know


RedPilledStemcel said:


> they're doing this because you're so defensive about your ratings. These ratings are autistic anyways as others have said before.


Defensive ???i am not ...


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Not all indians are dark i have golden brown colour ....maybe indians are diversed they dont know
> 
> Defensive ???i am not ...


Even then, white girls in the US won't care about your skin color as much as these autists think if you're good looking. (reminder: bbc porn is like the most popular porn searched by women on pornhub)

Also you're being defensive in that you're replying to every low rating talking about how it's impossible. Stop that, just accept their opinion and move on don't be so thin skinned. A lot of people here are racist trolls. Even if /r/truerateme is a bit delusional, it's a better place to get ratings (at least their ratings are all normally distributed and avg to 5, but they do other retarded shit like give you way too many points for height so I suggest not putting on your height to get a realistic rating)


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Even then, white girls in the US won't care about your skin color as much as these autists think if you're good looking. (reminder: bbc porn is like the most popular porn searched by women on pornhub)
> 
> Also you're being defensive in that you're replying to every low rating talking about how it's impossible. Stop that, just accept their opinion and move on don't be so thin skinned.


 its not like that its all started when ethincity was brought in between ...when someone gave penalty for being indian
I have a little body f


Pex1992 said:


> T
> how to have bigger eyes now???
> 
> Chin eye area browbone and cheekbones...even many models have round jawlines..not sharp jawlines like opry gandy chris hemsworth they have round jawlines...


I have little body fat too???
_*myneye*_


DarknLost said:


> Get bigger eyes and you will be slayer/10


My eyes are deep set into the skull and my lower maxilla with mouth and chin protudes further


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> You must be joking man to give me just 3...Nd i dont give a damn to ur ratings and you dont need to worry to give me ratings...i know m decent looking


Shut up retard
@ZyzzReincarnate


----------



## badromance (Feb 16, 2019)

510 your looks are not problem


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Shut up retard
> @ZyzzReincarnate


Fuck off u r a retard and gay and chutiya and bosadpappu lol ???u r calling ur friend again and again lol...


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Fuck off u r a retard and gay and chutiya and bosadpappu lol ???u r calling ur friend again and again lol...


You look like utter shit. I mog you to oblivion you manlet framecel


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You look like utter shit. I mog you to oblivion you manlet framecel


5:11 is manlet u think ...if u think so then u r definitely a chutiya retard... ya u r taller than me no doubt about that and i dont like to compare ...and if u think u mog me ...u mog me now be happy ...


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> 5:11 is manlet u think ...if u think so then u r definitely a chutiya retard... ya u r taller than me no doubt about that and i dont like to compare ...and if u think u mog me ...u mog me now be happy ...


5'11 is a manlet. If you leave India and go anywhere where people actually take care of themselves you'll look like a midget


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Shut up retard
> @ZyzzReincarnate


Fuck off u r a retard and gay and chutiya and bosadpappu lol ???u r calling ur friend again and again lol...


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Fuck off u r a retard and gay and chutiya and bosadpappu lol ???u r calling ur friend again and again lol...


Do u hev ruppees 4 me mam
I require ft pics drling..........
???


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Do u hev ruppees 4 me mam
> I require ft pics drling..........
> ???


calling your friend zyzzreincarnate for help, classic move nibba, cant stand up for yourself at the wake up pex1992 OMEGA CURRYCHAD


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> calling your friend zyzzreincarnate for help, classic move nibba, cant stand up for yourself at the wake up pex1992 OMEGA CURRYCHAD


He's just too powerful to handle alone. He's a mog machine


----------



## shibo (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He's just too powerful to handle alone. He's a mog machine
> View attachment 21311
> View attachment 21312


He has good eye area tbh


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Even brad


Nibba said:


> 5'11 is a manlet. If you leave India and go anywhere where people actually take care of themselves you'll look like a midget


Even brad pitt tom cruise zayn malik johny depp are not so tall but they are neither too short and considered gl ur thinking is irrelevant in that u will also be a midget if u stand to the 6:10 undertaker and 7 foot kane lol...by statistical analysis 5:11 is above average and a good height


----------



## JovanD (Feb 16, 2019)

6/


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

This


----------



## shibo (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> This


Nice hair and side profile your definitely not ugly dont listen to people that say you are


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

shibo said:


> Nice hair and side profile your definitely not ugly dont listen to people that say you are


.
I was never ugly...infact i consider myself preety good looking (not being narcisstic)


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 16, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Wtf, maybe you think they're ugly because they're dark sfcel.


"Sfcel"?


Pex1992 said:


> This


You look a lot better in that picture


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> "Sfcel"?
> 
> You look a lot better in that picture


Coz of long hairs??


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Coz of long hairs??


Yes
I raise you from below average (4/10) to average now (5/10)


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pics


----------



## Nibba (Feb 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Even brad
> 
> Even brad pitt tom cruise zayn malik johny depp are not so tall but they are neither too short and considered gl ur thinking is irrelevant in that u will also be a midget if u stand to the 6:10 undertaker and 7 foot kane lol...by statistical analysis 5:11 is above average and a good height


yeah but they are good looking facially. also girls make fun of tom for being a manlet all the time.

you can't say shit about average you live in a country where 5'4 is the average male height. come to my neck of the woods and u will feel like a small dog. i'm 6'4 and i get height mogged daily. and besides average is a terrible way to measure how tall you are compared to others. there are extreme outliers that drag the mean down, so use the median height which is far more reliable. median in the US is 6' tall


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> yeah but they are good looking facially. also girls make fun of tom for being a manlet all the time.
> 
> you can't say shit about average you live in a country where 5'4 is the average male height. come to my neck of the woods and u will feel like a small dog. i'm 6'4 and i get height mogged daily. and besides average is a terrible way to measure how tall you are compared to others. there are extreme outliers that drag the mean down, so use the median height which is far more reliable. median in the US is 6' tall


lol maybe right now i live in india ...and i am considered preety tall here and every one compliments me on my height...and height is not written on the face ...and many people over here say me (6 footiye)hey 6 foot guy then i say them i m 5:11. many say me give me ur height...and where average guy over here is 5:8 not 5:4 its not china...dont be mistaken


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> your T level do mog me hard





Phad said:


> the village girls might. City girls in India are just like the ones in America.


Lol i saw ur pic ...haha hats of to u with that face u r saying these things to me...if i dont stand a chance then u r definitely hitting the axe on ur own toe ...i was thinking not to say u anything as ubr my indian mate but couldnt resist myself to say.....sorry for that ...


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> This


You look good in that pic tbh.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> You look good in that pic tbh.


the long haired one


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> the long haired one


----------



## androidcel (Feb 17, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 21337


high t primitive low inhib slayer from that angle tbh


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 21337


And the other two pics in long medium hair ...i know its preety lens distortion


androidcel said:


> high t primitive low inhib slayer from that angle tbh


Actually i admire here tsh and orb in looks from lookism form...


androidcel said:


> high t primitive low inhib slayer from that angle tbh


Actually i love left side of mine but dont love right side in comparisson
Left side
Right side not too attractive and dominating


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol i saw ur pic ...haha hats of to u with that face u r saying these things to me...if i dont stand a chance then u r definitely hitting the axe on ur own toe ...i was thinking not to say u anything as ubr my indian mate but couldnt resist myself to say.....sorry for that ...


Hahahahahha my axe will never hit my toe because I’m soo fucking tall, it will keep on my fallling and never even hit the ground. “Muh girls licked their lips”, their lips were probably thingling from all the golgoppa. “Muh mothers brothers wife”, lmao wtf are you even Indian, u have no respect for... actually nvm u prob are Indian with that type of mentality to even think such things. The girls act nervous af around cuz they are scared ur gonna swing ur 3 meter long arm and knock them out. No wonder the “bob and vagene” meme is so fucking big. “She stared at me for 2.4 seconds”, lmao even my niggas back home in the village arnt this autisitc. Gimmie a second let me smoke and I’ll be back, in the mean time respond to this thread.


Phad said:


> Hahahahahha my axe will never hit my toe because I’m soo fucking tall, it will keep on my fallling and never even hit the ground. “Muh girls licked their lips”, their lips were probably thingling from all the golgoppa. “Muh mothers brothers wife”, lmao wtf are you even Indian, u have no respect for... actually nvm u prob are Indian with that type of mentality to even think such things. The girls act nervous af around cuz they are scared ur gonna swing ur 3 meter long arm and knock them out. No wonder the “bob and vagene” meme is so fucking big. “She stared at me for 2.4 seconds”, lmao even my niggas back home in the village arnt this autisitc. Gimmie a second let me smoke and I’ll be back, in the mean time respond to this thread.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Fuck


Phad said:


> Hahahahahha my axe will never hit my toe because I’m soo fucking tall, it will keep on my fallling and never even hit the ground. “Muh girls licked their lips”, their lips were probably thingling from all the golgoppa. “Muh mothers brothers wife”, lmao wtf are you even Indian, u have no respect for... actually nvm u prob are Indian with that type of mentality to even think such things. The girls act nervous af around cuz they are scared ur gonna swing ur 3 meter long arm and knock them out. No wonder the “bob and vagene” meme is so fucking big. “She stared at me for 2.4 seconds”, lmao even my niggas back home in the village arnt this autisitc. Gimmie a second let me smoke and I’ll be back, in the mean time respond to this thread.


fuck off dude ....i never said girls stare at me for 2.4 seconds its all in ur mind though ...i never wanted to say that shit ...its after the shitty rating i had to say that all stuff .....and while talking about that mum's brother stufd ...here no one one knows anyone in real so its not threatening to say anything here ....and internet is a place where people just open their hearts out ...no one would dare to say it in real and sure villagers and street shitters like and ur mates in ur village talk about bobs and vagina stuff i dont need to come on the internet and find the sluts for that stuff ...its all in ur mind u jealous cunt ......that u dare to speak to me and rate with such an autistic face ...even when i wake up in the morning and take a selfie i look better than ur shit profile pic lol....just lol at ur shitty low class life


----------



## androidcel (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Fuck
> fuck off dude ....i never said girls stare at me for 2.4 seconds its all in ur mind though ...i never wanted to say that shit ...its after the shitty rating i had to say that all stuff .....and while talking about that mum's brother stufd ...here no one one knows anyone in real so its not threatening to say anything here ....and internet is a place where people just open their hearts out ...no one would dare to say it in real and sure villagers and street shitters like and ur mates in ur village talk about bobs and vagina stuff i dont need to come on the internet and find the sluts for that stuff ...its all in ur mind u jealous cunt ......that u dare to speak to me and rate with such an autistic face ...even when i wake up in the morninf and take a selfie i look better than ur shit profile pic lol....just lol at ur shitty low class life


high iq


----------



## Absi (Feb 17, 2019)

Bro girls get Orgasms just by looking at you why you are even here


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

This fucking looser says me that dont think about coming in the west ....and where he himself looks like a sick old aids patient ...i did smell his jealousy from that...guess he would be to thirsty af to get a girl there ...more or less atleast i am a chad in my own country ...rather than being treated like a slave of the white mistresses lol piss drinker lol


----------



## Absi (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> This fucking looser says me that dont think about coming in the west ....and where he himself looks like a sick old aids patient ...i did smell his jealousy from that...guess he would be to thirsty af to get a girl there ...more or less atleast i am a chad in my own country ...rather than being treated like a slave of the white mistresses lol piss drinker lol


Who?


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Absi said:


> Who?


Phad chutiya


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Fuck
> fuck off dude ....i never said girls stare at me for 2.4 seconds its all in ur mind though ...i never wanted to say that shit ...its after the shitty rating i had to say that all stuff .....and while talking about that mum's brother stufd ...here no one one knows anyone in real so its not threatening to say anything here ....and internet is a place where people just open their hearts out ...no one would dare to say it in real and sure villagers and street shitters like and ur mates in ur village talk about bobs and vagina stuff i dont need to come on the internet and find the sluts for that stuff ...its all in ur mind u jealous cunt ......that u dare to speak to me and rate with such an autistic face ...even when i wake up in the morning and take a selfie i look better than ur shit profile pic lol....just lol at ur shitty low class life


Either a really good troll or you failed your GSCE EXAMS. Even my 9th standard cousin has better gram than you. It looked like you were stuttering while typing.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Mexican drug lord


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Mexican drug lord


Psycho kun


Coping said:


> Thats a good height you shouldn’t have issues tbh dick size?


This isn’t grindr bud


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Phad said:


> Either a really good troll or you failed your GSCE EXAMS. Even my 9th standard cousin has better gram than you. It looked like you were stuttering while typing.


Fuck off..cant u see my typing speed ...u l


Phad said:


> Either a really good troll or you failed your GSCE EXAMS. Even my 9th standard cousin has better gram than you. It looked like you were stuttering while typing. [/QUOTE
> Fuck off maniac ...cant u see my typing speed .its obvious i am typing from a mobile keypad so there would be mistakes and speel errors ...were u just seeing the errors when i eventually ripped u off with that one ... and my language is not english so i dont care about the mistakes ...


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Fuck
> fuck off dude ....i never said girls stare at me for 2.4 seconds its all in ur mind though ...i never wanted to say that shit ...its after the shitty rating i had to say that all stuff .....and while talking about that mum's brother stufd ...here no one one knows anyone in real so its not threatening to say anything here ....and internet is a place where people just open their hearts out ...no one would dare to say it in real and sure villagers and street shitters like and ur mates in ur village talk about bobs and vagina stuff i dont need to come on the internet and find the sluts for that stuff ...its all in ur mind u jealous cunt ......that u dare to speak to me and rate with such an autistic face ...even when i wake up in the morning and take a selfie i look better than ur shit profile pic lol....just lol at ur shitty low class life


Jatt is Jatt Panchod


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Fuck off..cant u see my typing speed ...u l


You type like a rard because you're rushing running away from the border patrol


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Fuck off..cant u see my typing speed ...u l


Yea bro I can see your typing speed real well


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

I 


Psychonaut said:


> You type like a rard because you're rushing running away from the border patrol


i 


Phad said:


> Jatt is Jatt Panchod


I Dont want to go ur ethencity coz i have many jatt friends ..


----------



## Nibba (Feb 17, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 21337


@Pex1992 you look really good with this cut actually. Well above average actually


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I
> i
> 
> I Dont want to go ur ethencity coz i have many jatt friends ..


Do it, it’s too much rn. Let the people enjoy ?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I
> i


?


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Pex1992 you look really good with this cut actually. Well above average actually


Hritik Roshans half retarted brother


Psychonaut said:


> ?


We can comprehend that cuz we can’t see his fast typing speed


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Phad said:


> Hritik Roshans half retarted brother
> 
> We can comprehend that cuz we can’t see his fast typing speed


I
i 


i mog

Thats what he meant


----------



## Phad (Feb 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I
> i
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh Cavemen language, I see. We’ll apex ogooa booga oooga bob ooogoa boooga vagene


----------



## Nibba (Feb 17, 2019)

Phad said:


> Hritik Roshans half retarted brother
> 
> We can comprehend that cuz we can’t see his fast typing speed


He looks good from one angle


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Phad said:


> Ahh Cavemen language, I see. We’ll apex ogooa booga oooga bob ooogoa boooga vagene


Wow u speak really very well can u teach me neanderthal


Phad said:


> Hritik Roshans half retarted brother
> 
> We can comprehend that cuz we can’t see his fast typing speed


Cope cope u full retard moron


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Wow u speak really very well can u teach me neanderthal


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> He looks good from one angle


May be i am not a professional photographer that would *look good model tier in the shitty camera phones ...maybe u guys gave me 3 1.5 or4 i think i am 6 .psl which i got my many on lookism...*


Psychonaut said:


>



Is this u bro...u r -(10/10)*1000bro


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> May be i am not a professional photographer that would *look good model tier in the shitty camera phones ...maybe u guys gave me 3 1.5 or4 i think i am 6 .psl which i got my many on lookism...*
> 
> Is this u bro...u r -(10/10)*1000bro


Very inefficient way of writing -1000 tbh


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> May be i am not a professional photographer that would *look good model tier in the shitty camera phones ...maybe u guys gave me 3 1.5 or4 i think i am 6 .psl which i got my many on lookism...*
> 
> Is this u bro...u r -(10/10)*1000bro


if you already think you are 6 dont ask for rating again, what you want? people tell you 6+ so you feel validated? people give you low rating, why keep telling people to change their opinion to give you higher score, i cringe when you feel the need to tell people you are slaying, thinking that can change their opinion


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> if you already think you are 6 dont ask for rating again, what you want? people tell you 6+ so you feel validated? people give you low rating, why keep telling people to change their opinion to give you higher score, i cringe when you feel the need to tell people you are slaying, thinking that can change their opinion


I never said to any one i just said to that kemma guy which i took as an insult to me and my felow indians giving the penalty .with the narrow mentality as if only westeners can look good indians dont have chance ..i bet if i post the pic of hrithik roshan here he would downgrade him too .for being indian ...
And 


Pex1992 said:


> I never said to any one i just said to that kemma guy which i took as an insult to me and my felow indians giving the penalty .with the narrow mentality as if only westeners can look good indians dont have chance ..i bet if i post the pic of hrithik roshan here he would downgrade him too .for being indian ...


After then others started joining in the forum ...


----------



## Henchi (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Ratings...



*5.5 *
Work on your eye area bro.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Henchi said:


> *5.5 *
> Work on your eye area bro.


under eye area???


----------



## androidcel (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> under eye area???


high iq slayer


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Got 6 and 6+ on lookism for this picture...


androidcel said:


> high iq slayer


for what ???
Thx i like this genuine response give respect and take respect even if u say my flaws in certain areas i would accept it nicely but making fun and passing bad comments is of no use for u and ur standards


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 17, 2019)

nigga smile


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

sorrowfulsad said:


> nigga smile


I like smile less in pics


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I like to smile less in pics


Just opened the selfie camera and clicked a pic with a neutral expression in a shitty lightening with not so good phone .fuark i mog most of the incels white people ...
I still look decent mogging most of the people


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Just opened the selfie camera and clicked a pic with a neutral expression in a shitty lightening with not so good phone .fuark i mog most of the incels white people ...
> I still look decent mogging most of the people


God.you are the dumbest person who has ever posted here.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 17, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> God.you are the dumbest person who has ever posted here.


why is every other person on this site a massive narcy ffs y'all are worse than the snapchat cam whores, at least they're honest about being atteniton whores.


----------



## Pex1992 (Feb 18, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> God.you are the dumbest person who has ever posted here.


fuck off of u think i am being serious here lol u jealous prick...this forum made me to do so ...even in my worst pics i look decent enough to mog ur professional photos hahaha
I mog tsh and orb and zyros to the ur anus


Pex1992 said:


> fuck off of u think i am being serious here lol u jealous prick...this forum made me to do so ...even in my worst pics i look decent enough to mog ur professional photos hahaha
> I mog tsh and orb and zyros to the toilet hahaha





Jass9770 said:


> God.you are the dumbest person who has ever posted here.


Giving u a tough competition lol...i know u will win


----------



## Titbot (Jun 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I dont think mate i lack harmony ...all just say i just have good eyes but i have also a good chin and jawline and brow ridge with good forehead and a tall face ....dont know about mouth area though
> amd
> and jawline and chin and cheekbones with midface ratio 0.9-1
> 
> ...


You are coping so hard you are like a 4/10. You have nice eyes but that is it. You lack harmony big time, no unique striking facial feature., weak jawline, no angularity, low cheekbones, fat cheeks, small chin, you face shape is like a tic tac. Here is my 3/4 view I mog you to the next galaxy I promise girls were looking at you for how grotesque you look. You are nowhere near handsome
Lmao, no wonder when I went to visit India((gujarati) I downloaded tinder and had 100 matches in less then a week. As a indian growing up in america I mog the hell out of every Indian there besides bollywood. i have pretty hooded eyes, strong jawline, high cheekbones, decent nose, nice chin, face stay lean at 18% Bf but I also gymcel and when I drop bf my cheeks get hollow at every angle. Even now their is some hollowing


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> You are coping so hard you are like a 4/10. You have nice eyes but that is it. You lack harmony big time, no unique striking facial feature., weak jawline, no angularity, low cheekbones, fat cheeks, small chin, you face shape is like a tic tac. Here is my 3/4 view I mog you to the next galaxy I promise girls were looking at you for how grotesque you look. You are nowhere near handsome
> Lmao, no wonder when I went to visit India((gujarati) I downloaded tinder and had 100 matches in less then a week. As a indian growing up in america I mog the hell out of every Indian there besides bollywood. i have pretty hooded eyes, strong jawline, high cheekbones, decent nose, nice chin, face stay lean at 18% Bf but I also gymcel and when I drop bf my cheeks get hollow at every angle. Even now their is some hollowing


I can easily slay schoolgirls and jbs daily lol


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 30, 2019)

bro for real if you take care of your eye asymetry you will jump more than 3 psl


----------



## DoctorPMA (Jun 30, 2019)

How tall are you?


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 30, 2019)

you look better now
legit 1 of the best looking on this sub


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 30, 2019)

If i go to India can you be my bodyguard/tour guide?


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 30, 2019)

Robust chadjeet, you should consider building your neck muscles though.
Neck is already pretty good though.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 1, 2019)

DoctorPMA said:


> How tall are you?


5:11.5


Thushespokeofit said:


> you look better now
> legit 1 of the best looking on this sub


Yup i have decreased my body fat startrd skin maxing appling retino A and also moisturizer and sunscreen and started hitting the gym since 1 week and eating 2 egg yolks and 6 egg whites a day for protein intake


Thushespokeofit said:


> you look better now
> legit 1 of the best looking on this sub


Yup i have decreased my body fat startrd skin maxing appling retino A and also moisturizer and sunscreen and started hitting the gym since 1 week and eating 2 egg yolks and 6 egg whites a day for protein intake


KrissKross said:


> If i go to India can you be my bodyguard/tour guide?


Not before i build a good body lol


elfmaxx said:


> Robust chadjeet, you should consider building your neck muscles though.
> Neck is already pretty good though.


thanks man


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 1, 2019)

You look DOM af


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 1, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> You look DOM af


Thanks man


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 1, 2019)

chad in india. high tier normie in west


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 1, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> chad in india. high tier normie in west


These is also my old thread actually when i made a debut on looksmax in february


----------

